# Northern Region -- Turkey



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Guys,

Like many of you I just found out about the Turkey hunt. I put in for my nephew (first time hunter) and he drew a northern tag for turkey.

I have some ideas on areas to scout...but I am interested in the success of northern turkey hunters last year. I told my nephew it isn't just about getting something, but the entire experience. He is planning on going deer hunting in the fall as well.

Just thought I would get a sense of our possibility for success in the northern area.

Thanks,
LA


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

steep.


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I have personally seen many turkeys in northern Utah. Unfortunately in the areas I saw them it was all on private land. I have talked to some of the land owners and didnt get a very positive response for hunting their land. Start scouting now and put in some time talking to the land owners and maybe you'll have better luck than I had.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Last year the LE northern region success rate was 33%.....

Here's the link to all of them.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/tur ... esults.pdf


----------



## chickendude1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a video of some northern region birds I took last weekend a couple miles from my in laws house. They aren't anywhere where anybody could hunt them legally but there are a few birds up here in the northern region.


----------

